# De teloorgang van de komma



## ThomasK

Ik formuleer het wat dramatisch, maar ik moest teksten nalezen, vaak uitgeschreven dialogen en daarnaast ook e-mails, enz., en mij viel op dat de komma moeilijke tijden beleeft. Je zou soms denken dat ze gedoemd is te verdwijnen.

(1) Het lukt nog met de klassieke aanspreekformule, "Geachte heer/mevrouw," of "Beste X,", al begrijp ik dat de BIN-normen die komma ook al als overbodig beschouwen. Maar de nieuwe, informele, aansprekingen missen een komma en zetten de komma eigenlijk op de foute plaats. Ik lees vaak "Hoi Thomas," terwijl het eigenlijk "Hoi, Thomas!" zou moeten zijn. Maar ja, de vorm doet denken aan die van de klassieke aanspreekformule, terwijl je duidelijk een minipauze hoort na "hoi' "of "hallo".

(2) En bij "Ja, natuurlijk" lijkt die komma velen al evenzeer overbodig. Al die tussenwerpsels lijken gewoon deel van de zin uit te maken, terwijl je telkens nogal duidelijk een pauze of een cesuur hoort.  

(3) Voor "omdat" en andere conjuncties heb ik ze zelf nooit gezet, terwijl er een advies is om die er wel te zetten.

(4) De niet-restrictieve relatiefzin krijgt nog relatief vaak een komma, maar toch, vaak niet, terwijl het mij een storend tekort lijkt als het hier zou ontbreken: "Hij kwam te laat, wat mij niet verbaasde" Of "BoJo, die al een reputatie heeft wegens een aantal botte uitspraken, blijkt nu ..."...

Etc. Dus: de komma op de terugweg?


----------



## bibibiben

(1) Een aanhef wordt afgesloten met een komma, zo luidt een van de briefconventies. Je zou dus eigenlijk _Hoi, Thomas,_ moeten schrijven. Deze overdaad aan komma's oogt niet echt prettig. Terecht kiest men dan voor _Hoi Thomas,_.

(2) Ook op dit punt geldt dat je beter een overdaad aan komma's kunt weren.

Wel een komma na _ja_:
Ja, natuurlijk.

Liever geen komma na _ja_:
Ja natuurlijk, dat ik daar niet aan dacht!

(3) Volgens de Schrijfwijzer van Jan Renkema komt er een komma voor onderschikkende voegwoorden als "bij hardop lezen een kleine pauze hoorbaar is".  Je kunt dus een beetje naar eigen inzicht goochelen. Helemaal nooit een komma voor _omdat _zetten zal echter op gefrons bij de lezer kunnen rekenen. In lange zinnen ontkom je niet aan het plaatsen van een structuurkomma voor een bijzin die wordt ingeluid met een voegwoord als _omdat_.

(4) Op dit punt zou je inderdaad onverkort moeten vasthouden aan juist kommagebruik. Het maakt voor de betekenis van de gehele zin nogal uit of een bijzin beperkend dan wel uitbreidend is.

Ik denk dat de komma niet op de terugweg is. Bij sommige functioneel analfabeten zie je inderdaad een vrijwel totale afwezigheid van interpunctie, maar zij vormen slechts een klein groepje (dat bovendien niet vaak epistels schrijvend van zich laat horen). Overmatig kommagebruik is een groter risico. Ik ben het daarom ook eens met Jan Renkema's twee algemene adviezen:

[1] vermijd overdaad; [2] streef zo snel mogelijk naar een punt.

Ook interessant:
"Schrijvers die veel komma's nodig hebben, hebben vaak problemen met hun zinsbouw. Ze willen te veel informatie in één zin persen of ze rijgen structuurloos informatie aan elkaar. Schrijvers die hun informatie helder structureren, hebben weinig komma's nodig. Hoe meer komma's in een tekst, des te slechter vaak de stijl."


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb geen probleem met Renkema's adviezen; daarover gingen mijn vragen niet. Ik wilde heus niet pleiten voor meer komma's, alleen voor de juiste...
Maar die vlotte overgang naar "Ja natuurlijk" vind ik ietwat te vlot, en de aanspreking in (1) is grammaticaal een "aanroeping", vind ik, maar ja, ik ben weer eens te weinig pragmatisch, zullen we aannemen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> (3) Voor "omdat" en andere conjuncties heb ik ze zelf nooit gezet, terwijl er een advies is om die er wel te zetten.


Nog nooit van gehoord. Van wie is dat advies en hoe luidt het precies?

In het Duits wordt in de regel voor elk onderschikkend voegwoord een komma geplaatst, maar in het Nederlands is dat ongebruikelijk.

_Ich fragte sie, ob ich ihnen helfen könnte/konnte
Ik vroeg hun of ik hun kon helpen_​
Edit:

Ik schreef _könnte_, maar ik word er attent op gemaakt dat het eigenlijk _konnte_ (indicatief) moet zijn, anders is het Nederlandse zinnetje geen letterlijke vertaling van het Duitse zinnetje.
Ik schreef _ze_ om de keuze tussen _hen_ en _hun_ te ontwijken, maar eigenlijk bevalt me dat niet. Ik maak er lekker _hun_ van.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit is the place to be !


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Dit is the place to be !



Je stelde:
"Voor "omdat" en andere conjuncties heb ik ze zelf nooit gezet, terwijl er een advies is om die er wel te zetten."

De 'place to be' waarop je wijst, stelt echter:

_Voor de voegwoorden omdat, doordat, als, indien, aangezien, terwijl, zodat, opdat enzovoort is de komma in veel gevallen wel gewenst. Voorbeelden:


(4) Ik kan niet met haar door één deur, omdat ze zo onuitstaanbaar is.


(5) De trein had vertraging opgelopen, doordat het ijzelde.


(6) U kunt zich nog inschrijven, als u voor eind juli het formulier terugstuurt.


*Toch is ook hier niet altijd een komma nodig. In sommige gevallen lopen hoofd- en bijzin 'geruisloos' in elkaar over; er is dan bij het hardop lezen geen sprake van een korte rust.* In zulke gevallen gaat het meestal om een combinatie van een korte hoofdzin en een bijzin:


(7) De vrachtauto schaarde doordat hij te zwaar beladen was.


(8) We gaan niet weg als het regent.


Overigens is de komma in bepaalde gevallen helemaal niet mogelijk omdat er sprake is van een betekenisverschil. Vergelijk zin (9) en zin (10):

(9) Jan ging niet mee wandelen (,) omdat het regende.

(10) Jan ging niet mee wandelen omdat de wandeling korter was dan anders, maar omdat zijn vriendin ook meeging._

Het taaladvies van De Nederlandse Taalunie komt dus op dit punt vrijwel overeen met wat Jan Renkema aanbeveelt. Niet zo heel verwonderlijk, want dit taaladvies is mede gebaseerd op de adviezen uit zijn Schrijfwijzer.

Overigens zag ik al rondspeurend op de site van De Nederlandse Taalunie dat de briefconventie waarvan ik in mijn eerdere post repte, niet als conventie geldt in België. Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/303. Wel wordt het plaatsen van een komma na de aanhef ook in België als een "gevestigd gebruik" bestempeld.



ThomasK said:


> Ik heb geen probleem met Renkema's adviezen; daarover gingen mijn vragen niet. Ik wilde heus niet pleiten voor meer komma's, alleen voor de juiste...
> Maar die vlotte overgang naar "Ja natuurlijk" vind ik ietwat te vlot, en de aanspreking in (1) is grammaticaal een "aanroeping", vind ik, maar ja, ik ben weer eens te weinig pragmatisch, zullen we aannemen.



Bij het plaatsen van komma's kun je je niet volledig verlaten op een setje regels die onwrikbaar toe te passen zijn. Er is "altijd een zekere mate van vrijheid in het plaatsen van komma's", zoals Renkema het verwoordt. Dus ja, een wat minder ideologisch geharnaste benadering hier en daar is wel wenselijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, oei, "ideologisch geharnast"... _There 's a thin line_ ..., vermoed ik. Ik heb met al verzoend met "Willem de Zwijgerstraat" (niet _W-d-Zstraat_), maar die "Hoi Frank," past voor mij niet echt in het rijtje van gewone aansprekingen, omdat die altijd een ADJ-N-structuur hadden en een komma middenin uiteraard geen zin had, een komma achterna net wel als typisch aspect van de vocatief (geen onderwerp). Vandaar de regel waarnaar je terecht verwijst.  Nu, Duitsers zetten er tot voor kort (...) ook een uitroepteken erachter, denk ik plots, omdat ze eigenlijk wel allemaal "aanheffen" zijn, een soort vocatieven. Maar de ene worden gecombineerd met een uitroep (_Hallo_, _hoi_, ...) eerder dan een adjectief. En zonder enige reserve zijn beide gelijkgesteld, op basis van een semantische analogie. Nu, oké, ik zal me maar conformeren, denk ik.

Mijn startvraag ging vooral om (1) en (2), maar ik heb die dan uitgebreid... En in historisch perspectief lijkt de komma imij nderdaad op de terugweg omdat de zinnen korter geworden zijn. Waar je vroeger met je belezenheid, enz., kon pronken door middel van perioden, krijg je nu het verwijt dat je te ingewikkeld formuleert - maar daar heb ik me ook aan aangepast - en me als mo-taal-ridder van mijn harnas ontdaan, zelfs met enige overtuiging. ;-) Al merk je dat ik spontaan geneigd ben tot nuanceren tot in den treure, en dan gebruik je vaak komma's...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Oei, oei, ideologisch geharnast... There 's a thin line, vermoed ik. Ik heb met al verzoend met "Willem de Zwijgerstraat" (niet _W-d-Zstraat_), maar die "Hoi Frank," past voor mij niet echt in het rijtje van gewone aansprekingen, omdat die altijd een ADJ-N-structuur hadden en een komma middenin uiteraard geen zin had, een komma achterna net wel als typisch aspect van de vocatief (geen onderwerp). Nu, Duitsers zetten er tot voor kort (...) ook een uitroepteken erachter; eigenlijk zijn ze wel allemaal "aanheffen", bedenk ik plots, echte vocatieven. Maar de ene worden gecombineerd met een uitroep (_Hallo_, _hoi_, ...) eerder dan een adjectief. En zonder enige reserve zijn beide gelijkgesteld, op basis van een semantische analogie. Nu, oké, ik zal me maar conformeren, denk ik.



Ja, laat een tussenwerpsel als _hoi_ of _hallo_ vooral gevolgd worden een komma, maar juist in een briefaanhef kan deze worden gemist.




ThomasK said:


> Mijn startvraag ging vooral om (1) en (2), maar ik heb die dan uitgebreid... En in historisch perspectief lijkt de komma imij nderdaad op de terugweg omdat de zinnen korter geworden zijn. Waar je vroeger met je belezenheid, enz., kon pronken door middel van perioden, krijg je nu het verwijt dat je te ingewikkeld formuleert - maar daar heb ik me ook aan aangepast - en me als mo-taal-ridder van mijn harnas ontdaan, zelfs met enige overtuiging. ;-)


De zin waarin je zegt dat je je hebt aangepast, getuigt ironisch genoeg juist niet van grote aanpassingsbereidheid.



ThomasK said:


> Al merk je dat ik spontaan geneigd ben tot nuanceren tot in den treure, en dan gebruik je vaak komma's...


Ik zie niet goed in waarom het in zo'n geval wel komma's mag gaan regenen.

Ik pik ook nog deze zin eruit:
"Ik heb met al verzoend met "Willem de Zwijgerstraat" (niet _W-d-Zstraat_), maar die "Hoi Frank," past voor mij niet echt in het rijtje van gewone aansprekingen, omdat die altijd een ADJ-N-structuur hadden en een komma middenin uiteraard geen zin had, een komma achterna net wel als typisch aspect van de vocatief (geen onderwerp)."

Deze spaghettizin had je voor de broodnodige leesbaarheid beter in drieën kunnen ophakken. Komma's eruit, punten erin.

Tot slot deze zin nog:
"Nu, Duitsers zetten er tot voor kort (...) ook een uitroepteken erachter; eigenlijk zijn ze wel allemaal "aanheffen", bedenk ik plots, echte vocatieven."

Verknochtheid aan het strooien met leestekens kan je niet ontzegd worden, hoor.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben het helemaal eens, hoor: waar ik gaandeweg inzichten opdoe, word ik complex omdat ik dan nog relativeer met tussenzinnetjes. Ik zou eigenlijk moeten herbeginnen, maar ja, dat kost tijd, enz. Anderzijds (_voilà, that's me_), op zich vind ik de ideeën op zinsniveau duidelijk geformuleerd, maar akkoord: met inbedding én nevenschikking...

Toch nog even checken met deze _case_: "Dat maakt niet uit hoor, komt in orde!" Akkoord toch, zal ik hopen, dat een komma nodig na de "uit"!


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Overigens zag ik al rondspeurend op de site van De Nederlandse Taalunie dat de briefconventie waarvan ik in mijn eerdere post repte, niet als conventie geldt in België. Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/303. Wel wordt het plaatsen van een komma na de aanhef ook in België als een "gevestigd gebruik" bestempeld.


 Dit was me even ontgaan, maar ben blij het te lezen: ja, volgens de BIN-normen zou ze dus overbodig zijn. Gelukkig past niemand die regel toe. ;-)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> volgens de BIN-normen zou ze dus overbodig zijn. Gelukkig past niemand die regel toe. ;-)


Een schoolvoorbeeld van een advies dat kennelijk bedoeld is om eenvoud en regelmaat te bevorderen, maar dat in de praktijk de dingen nodeloos ingewikkeld maakt.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Toch nog even checken met deze _case_: "Dat maakt niet uit hoor, komt in orde!" Akkoord toch, zal ik hopen, dat een komma nodig na de "uit"!



Splitsen in twee zinnen zou ik eerlijk gezegd een elegantere oplossing vinden:
Dat maakt niet uit, hoor. Komt in orde!


----------



## Chimel

Persoonlijk zie ik zeker evenveel mensen die ongepast een komma gebruiken... Bv: "Immers, een volwaardig, geïnformeerd en ambitieus beleid*,* kan niet zonder...


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk, Chimel, die storende fout tref ik ook vaak aan! Maar of je nu een revival meemaken? ;-) Als prescriptivist (sort of) zou ik zeggen: anarchie! ;-(


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben het er nog altijd mee eens dat er gewoon totale verwarring is. Ik lees in de vertaling van Cesar Aria, _Hoe ik een non werd, _op p. 112 resp. 107, twee in mijn ogen typische fouten:

(1) "Zoals ik geloof ik al had gezegd" _(zo'n tussenzinnetje moet toch tussen komma's staan, of tussen gedachtestrepen, hoop ik)_
(2) "Echter de basis, het gros van mijn instructies had betrekking op wat ik op dat moment aan het doen was." _(na "instructies" verwacht ik een komma; en die "echter" zou ik nooit vooraan zetten, of als ik het zou doen, dan zou ik er een komma achter zetten)
_
Zulke zinnen doen mij denken dat de komma op de terugweg is, maar akkoord, soms is er evenzeer wildgroei. In mijn ogen gaat het gewoon wat fout met de komma ;-) - en ik betreur dat. Maar alla...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> "Zoals ik geloof ik al had gezegd" _(zo'n tussenzinnetje moet toch tussen komma's staan, of tussen gedachtestrepen, hoop ik)_



Je zit kennelijk nog steeds erg vast aan de gedachte dat komma's hoofdzakelijk of zelfs alleen maar als doel hebben de structuur van een zin te verduidelijken. Het al dan niet plaatsen van komma's hangt echter ook sterk samen met het zinsritme en met zinsbetekenis. Naast structuurkomma's heb je dus ook leeskomma's en betekeniskomma's. Het zou mooi zijn als de regels voor het plaatsen van een structuurkomma perfect samenvallen met die voor het plaatsen van een leeskomma of een betekeniskomma. Helaas is dat lang niet altijd zo. Het kan uiterst gewenst zijn om structuurkomma's te laten vallen teneinde het zinsritme goed te laten uitkomen.

Het is uiteraard toegestaan om te schrijven:

_Zoals ik, geloof ik, al had gezegd.
_
Je hebt nu keurig de structuur van de zin aangegeven, maar als het in het geheel niet je bedoeling was om de lezer twee keer te laten pauzeren in het midden van de zin maar juist om hem of haar lekker te laten doorstomen, had je beter kunnen schrijven:

_Zoals ik geloof ik al had gezegd._

Samenval komt natuurlijk ook voor. In deze zin verwacht je bijvoorbeeld op de plaats van de structuurkomma eveneens een leeskomma:

_Zoals ik al had gezegd, geloof ik._

De structuurkomma is nu sowieso niet meer weglaatbaar, omdat je ter wille van de leesbaarheid de twee gezegdes liever gescheiden wilt houden. De gemiddelde lezer wordt immers niet graag blootgesteld aan de puzzel 'welk werkwoord hoort bij welk gezegde'. Je kunt dan nog steeds wel willen dat de lezer doorstoomt en vervolgens in de verleiding raken om de structuurkomma eruit te gooien, maar in een zin met een puzzel erin is doorstomen al niet meer goed mogelijk.

Ter afsluiting nog een voorbeeld van een zin waarin een structuurkomma beter achterwege kan blijven:
_
Je hebt nu keurig de structuur van de zin aangegeven, maar als het in het geheel niet je bedoeling was om de lezer twee keer te laten pauzeren in het midden van de *zin, maar *juist om hem of haar lekker te laten doorstomen, had je beter kunnen schrijven [...]_

Voor een voegwoord als _maar_ verwacht je dan wel een structuurkomma, maar tegelijkertijd wil je niet dat de lezer ergens in de vet gezette passage gaat pauzeren. Dus dan toch liever:

_Je hebt nu keurig de structuur van de zin aangegeven, maar als het in het geheel niet je bedoeling was om de lezer twee keer te laten pauzeren in het midden van de *zin maar *juist om hem of haar lekker te laten doorstomen, had je beter kunnen schrijven [...]_


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, ik moet dus duidelijk van alles herzien, als ik dit moet geloven ;-). Ja, ik erken: ik vind dat vooral de structuur van een zin best aangegeven wordt; dan kun je, vind ik ;-), zelf nog bepalen hoe je het leest. Ik heb wel enig begrip (ja, toch wel) voor bepaalde evoluties, zoals bv. :_ terecht/ten onrechte > terecht/onterecht_. Bepaalde vaste/staande uitdrukkingen worden niet meer geanalyseerd of de delen wordendus  niet meer herkend, en dan krijg je eerst aaneenschrijving en daarna een totale "semantische fusie" van de delen tot een nieuw begrip. Nu, misschien gaat "geloof ik/ denk ik" ooit de toer op van _misschien/ maybe... _Vooralsnog echter ;-) mis ik de komma's daar.

Nu, vind je een kommaloze (2) ook verdedigbaar?


----------



## bibibiben

Toch is het bepaald niet revolutionair wat ik te berde bracht. De nogal conservatieve Schrijfwijzer van Renkema gaat uitgebreid in op structuurkomma's, leeskomma's en betekeniskomma's. De tijd dat je lustig met komma's mocht strooien, ligt echt al vele tientallen jaren achter ons.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wil echt geen komma's zaaien, wil gerust beperken, dat is niet mijn punt. Ik ken Renkema's _Stijlwijzer_, maar niet in die mate dat... Ik lees geregeld selectief! ;-) Maar nu ben ik natuurlijk weer bij de tijd!


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik wil echt geen komma's zaaien, wil gerust beperken, dat is niet mijn punt.



Niet alleen komma's, maar ook andere leestekens. Deze passage is een mooi voorbeeld:

"Ja, ik erken: ik vind dat vooral de structuur van een zin best aangegeven wordt; dan kun je, vind ik ;-), zelf nog bepalen hoe je het leest. Ik heb wel enig begrip (ja, toch wel) voor bepaalde evoluties, zoals bv. :_ terecht/ten onrechte > terecht/onterecht_."

Het oogt verbrokkeld en nodigt niet echt tot lezen uit. Deze herformulering oogt rustiger:

"Toegegeven, ik vind dat je het beste de structuur van een zin kunt aangeven.* Dan kun je zelf nog bepalen hoe je het leest. Wel heb ik enig begrip voor bepaalde evoluties, zoals: _terecht/ten onrechte > terecht/onterecht_."

Eventueel:

"Toegegeven, ik vind dat je het beste de structuur van een zin kunt aangeven. Dan kun je zelf nog bepalen hoe je het leest. Wel heb ik enig begrip voor bepaalde evoluties, zoals: _terecht/ten onrechte > terecht/onterecht_."

Overigens vraag ik me af wat je bedoelt. Als je veel met (structuur)komma's strooit, stuur je immers de lezer in zijn ritme. Het voorbeeld begrijp ik eerlijk gezegd ook niet. _Ten onrechte_ en _onterecht_ bestaan immers naast elkaar, waarbij _onterecht_ als voordeel heeft dat het als bijvoeglijk naamwoord gebruikt kan worden.

*Ik heb deze zin herschreven, want de oorspronkelijke zin was voor mij onbegrijpelijk. Later bemerkte ik dat _best _op de manier waarop het in de zin is gebruikt, alleen in Vlaanderen gangbaar is. Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/107/.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wil best erkennen (_je veux bien admettre _- zie zin (3)  van artikel op taaladvies.net) dat ik neig tot overmatig gebruik van leestekens. Dat heeft te maken met een bepaalde manier van denken, met te veel nuancering. Dat merk je aan tussenvoegingen, of aan de woordkeuze: 'neig tot ' in plaats van 'te veel gebruik'. (BTW: vorige zin stond eerst tussen haakjes, als een korte extra-notitie). Ik weet best ;-) dat de "puntenstijl" nu als de beste wordt beschouwd, en in mijn betere momenten pas ik die ook toe, maar complexere gedachten leiden bij mij tot een complexe stijl. In dit geval bijvoorbeeld moest ik mijn standpunt nog bepalen bij het schrijven.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik wil best erkennen (_je veux bien admettre _- zie zin (3)  van artikel op taaladvies.net) dat ik neig tot overmatig gebruik van leestekens. Dat heeft te maken met een bepaalde manier van denken, met te veel nuancering.



Toch is het goed mogelijk om genuanceerd te zijn en complexe gedachten te verwoorden zonder een overdaad aan leestekens te gebruiken. Het draait om ordening vooraf, dus in de geest. Als het ordenen pas gebeurt als een deel van de zin al op papier staat, is de kans inderdaad groot dat nieuwe gedachten losjes aaneengeregen worden of als tussenzinnetjes in reeds opgeschreven zinnen gepropt worden. Voor lezers zijn zulke teksten een crime om te verwerken. Juist een genuanceerd of complex betoog moet geordend zijn, wil je de lezer niet verliezen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog even weer oprakelen... Als prescriptivist of zoiets mis ik de komma zeer in de NMBS-bordjes die tot hoffelijkheid willen aanzetten maar die ik bijzonder betuttelend vind. Ik bedoel: "Dankuwel X en Z dat u niet te luid spreekt wanneer u belt" of zo. De vocatief-komma bestaat dus niet meer. Ik vind het jammer (had u kunnen denken), maar ik vermoed dat het een hopeloze za


----------



## eno2

Ik heb Grammarly en mijn absoluut grootste aantal schrijffouten (90%) komen van het verkeerd wel of niet gebruiken van komma's.
Misschien is het saldo juist en verkeerd wel nul, troost ik mezelf dan maar.
Jammer dat mijn Nederlandse spellcheck geen komma's neukt....

Ik vind een tekort storend voor het leesbegrip, maar een teveel nog meer.

Afijn, ik weet het niet, ik doe maar op, op gevoel. In het Engels meer verkeerd dan in het Nederlands, hoop ik.


----------

